#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [繪圖] 【蟲慎】自家新寵　絨毛蛾（目前只有成蟲）

## 冰蛇

我昨天畫的新寵，絨毛蛾，不過目前只有成蟲，幼蟲和蛹的部分，還未定型，弄好會在補上來。

這孩子雖然挺大隻的，可是不會主動攻擊人，而且冬天的時候可以抱在身上取暖，雖然身上會黏上一堆的鱗粉。

在有花田的地方會比較多見，不過他們是以洞窟為家。

圖上的孩子是公的，母的下面會比較大，就像蟻后或蜂后那樣。

----------


## MIX

這個!!!!!!!!!!!!感覺有點像神奇寶貝的末入蛾(???

----------

